# Turkish Railway Pocket Watches



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Having started off with Serkisof badged Molnijas, with the particular goal of acquiring a good example with the full Turkish Railways case back, I had the good fortune to stumble on a Swiss made version (the Favorit on the left of the group) for an unbelievable 25 euros.

This find gave me a real appreciation of that extra 'something' that marks out quality and I really NEEDED to acquire another.

Enthusiasm has over-rules common sense, the intention to buy 'just one more good one' is now another paving slab in the road to Hell.

The current collection ..........





































..... and there are two more en route, puts the watch fund in hock (well) into the new year :cry2:

I am definitely going to have to start wearing waiscoats :lol: .

Julian L


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Im not really a pocket watch kind of person but the one in the middle is stunning


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Now you need the wristwatch to complete the set....

Turkish Railway wristwatch


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

chris l said:


> Now you need the wristwatch to complete the set....
> 
> Turkish Railway wristwatch


  :wub:


----------



## Jeorge (Mar 31, 2008)

Julian Latham said:


> I am definitely going to have to start wearing waiscoats :lol: .
> 
> Julian L


Heh, Why not? I too am going to start wearing waistcoats (and maybe even a Frock Coat) on a daily basis.

Lovely watches by the way. 

- Jeorge


----------



## Dave G (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi There,

Great Pocket Watches....

I have about 60 pocket Watches..

I would like to add some photo's to my posts...

When I try to insert images...'it says enter URL'....????? :huh: :huh: :huh:

Could you tell me how you inserted your photo's

Many Thanks Dave G...


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> QUOTE (chris l @ Oct 3 2008, 02:28 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>Now you need the wristwatch to complete the set....
> 
> Turkish Railway wristwatch


Chris,

Have you still got the Atomik ?

Julian (L)


----------

